# Union Pacific Executive Train



## lthanlon (Jun 9, 2012)

Anybody know what the UPRR Executive Train was doing in Chicago on Friday, June 8? Not seen here, but there were two locomotives at the lead. One was a fairly new UP with a flag on its side, the other an older C&NW unit at the front.





Union Pacific Executive Train by chi_cowboy, on Flickr


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jun 9, 2012)

lthanlon said:


> Anybody know what the UPRR Executive Train was doing in Chicago on Friday, June 8? Not seen here, but there were two locomotives at the lead. One was a fairly new UP with a flag on its side, the other an older C&NW unit at the front.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to information on another website, it was used for a UP Family Day excursion to the Illinois Railway Museum (adjacent to a UP branch line in Union.)


----------



## lthanlon (Jun 12, 2012)

MikefromCrete said:


> lthanlon said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody know what the UPRR Executive Train was doing in Chicago on Friday, June 8? Not seen here, but there were two locomotives at the lead. One was a fairly new UP with a flag on its side, the other an older C&NW unit at the front.
> ...


Ah, OK. Thanks! I sure wish Amtrak's windows were that clean!


----------



## M.F. Ensembleson (Aug 27, 2012)

lthanlon said:


> I sure wish Amtrak's windows were that clean!


Ha, me too. I wouldn't expect that anytime soon, though. -_-


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 27, 2012)

Were Amtrak windows ever cleaner in the past than they are now? When I was on the California Zephyr I never saw them attempt to clean any of the windows while en route. I thought they might try to clean the sightseer lounge car windows in Denver but nothing happened. I've already seen plastic windows appearing in some Amtrak cars, at least if you can believe the markings stamped into the windows themselves, which could mean that how clean the windows are may not matter all that much in the future.


----------



## leemell (Aug 27, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> Were Amtrak windows ever cleaner in the past than they are now? When I was on the California Zephyr I never saw them attempt to clean any of the windows while en route. I thought they might try to clean the sightseer lounge car windows in Denver but nothing happened. I've already seen plastic windows appearing in some Amtrak cars, at least if you can believe the markings stamped into the windows themselves, which could mean that how clean the windows are may not matter all that much in the future.


Well the two times we took the CZ, the last time about five years back, while stopped at Denver there was a crew cleaning the windows.


----------



## Thomas Perumean (Nov 16, 2013)

UP Executive Train spotted moving through Sacramento onto former SP Central Valley line. Full compliment, one locomotive three baggage/power/parts cars. Two Domes, Two sleepers, Blunt/Glass end inspection car bringing up rear.

Final destination unknown. November 15, 2013.


----------

